# J.hinks &son



## sandman (Jun 11, 2005)

Just Learned today that Alan Hinks owner of J.Hinks BoatBuilders of Appledore,passed peacefully away at the age of 80.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Sad to hear that news. When I was on the Staff at Britannia Royal Naval College, Dartmouth I had my four apprentices spend time over in the yard at Appledore and Alan was most helpful in arranging their itinerary. Hinks yard was the last builder of large fishing vessels in Devon and remembered by many for the quality of their work.
Gil.


----------

